
How the Reagan Revolution and Third Way Politics Led America to Ruin - teslacar
http://www.salon.com/2016/03/23/america_has_abandoned_the_90_percent_partner/
======
squozzer
Paragraph analysis --

# unflattering to Rs = 4 # unflattering to Ds = 8 Neutral / Ambivalent = 3

